# sounds from stomach



## proudLgaser (Nov 26, 2008)

Helloafter 2-3hours of defecation i feel terribly hungry and my stomach make audible contractions(embarrassing),it's only relieved by eating some thing.what can it be ?what is the management?I tried to google with no results,if you know some good topics about it please refer me.*I have IBS (chronic gas,LG and FBO)







*I don't have heartburn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well how long since the last meal?A hungry stomach normally starts to make some noise as part of the "I'm hungry" signal.I don't think this is some pathology you have, just the timing between meals.The GI tract usually is making some amount of noise all the time that most people don't here (like you usually don't hear your heartbeat every moment of the day even though it is always making noise).There are times the GI tract is noisy enough to here, but I'm guessing this is more of a what times your GI tract gets more active (in this case maybe to prepare itself for new food).The more active it is the more likely you are to hear the noises. The only time the GI tract is completely silent is when you have a complete obstruction, and that is NOT something you want.


----------

